# I don't believe it !



## jagmanx (Jan 16, 2021)

Victor here !
They say the cash is safe but ???
Too good to be true ?




*Our funds will remain in 100% secure low/very low interest accounts.
I am neither advertising nor recommending this or indeed advising against.
I have no axe to grind either for or against the company.*
I used to get regular similar emails
This is the first one for over a year
 
Not going to change my mind but it would be of interest to know if anyone has invested succesfully in "Cauta Capital"
They maybe legit but as with the motorhome rental company I would fear collapse and "dodgy dealings".

Not suggesting any wrongdoing..just that things might scupper them.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 16, 2021)

I would err on the side of caution.
Old chestnut if it looks too good to be true etc...?

If you have a bit of money you are prepared to gamble away and wouldn't be devastated by losing it, then maybe.

But you can say that about any investment schemes, even blue chip.
Look what happened to Northern Rock back in 2008, for example. Folk lost everything


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 16, 2021)

I will stick with the best dealing and wheeling Co, ME.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 16, 2021)

Marie ..Was not Northern Rock bailed out by the Government ?
So no big losers


----------



## izwozral (Jan 16, 2021)

Wintonian gave us some very good advice in the past and saved Iz and I around £10k. 
Following on from David's death we both decided to seek out a Financial Adviser, so we asked around amongst friends and acquaintances who are in business if they could recommend anyone. 
https://www.covingtons.co.uk/about/ was the name that came up three times so that is who we are with.
They don't advertise, they rely on referrals, which imho is always a good thing.

There are plenty of scammers and fly by nights out there.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 16, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Marie ..Was not Northern Rock bailed out by the Government ?
> So no big losers
> View attachment 91283



Don't be fooled into thinking the government bailed anybody out, Phil! 
Or at least the shareholders weren't. 

Folk lost and lost out massively, including their own staff, nearly all of whom had invested some of their money in NR shares over the decades they were employed there.

I personally have a friend who worked for Northerm Rock most of her life. She lost £70k, which was part of her pension plan.
People took a huge financial hit and many lost nearly all of their life savings and pension pots.

My sister and I lost £12k - fortunately (well, sort of!) it wasn't our own money in the first place, so not the same as many others who lost out.
The 12k was inherited shares from our parents from the time when NR changed from a Building Society to a bank and gave all existing savers a share quota for the transition.

After the crash in 2008 the shareholders rallied and fought a legal battle through the courts to try and get compensation.
It went on for several years but came to nothing - no surprise there, imho.

In short, Northern Rock was shafted *big* time. C'est la vie.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 16, 2021)

T


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 16, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Marie ..Was not Northern Rock bailed out by the Government ?
> So no big losers
> View attachment 91283


 
That would depend on what you class as a big loser.
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-41229513#:~:text=Northern Rock was an obvious,was nationalised in February 2008.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 16, 2021)

Here's an advisor I would recommend.

He has looked after my sister, nephew and many other friends over the last 30 years and they are 150% happy with him.

He looks after my tiddly little pension pot - I only went with him 4 years ago because I was bullied into it by my sister!
Have absolutely no cause for regret. Charges 0.5% for his services and the pot has always done pretty well 

He's not the only advisor on their books, but it's his firm.

https://www.lifelongfp.co.uk/meet-the-team-colin-wilson/


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 16, 2021)

Fazerloz said:


> That would depend on what you class as a big loser.
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-41229513#:~:text=Northern Rock was an obvious,was nationalised in February 2008.



Yup. Looks like the shareholder losses are estimated around $8 billion, so not just small change.


----------



## maingate (Jan 16, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Marie ..Was not Northern Rock bailed out by the Government ?
> So no big losers
> View attachment 91283



No it was not and cost me a lot of money as a shareholder.


----------



## Scotia (Jan 16, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Don't be fooled into thinking the government bailed anybody out, Phil!
> Or at least the shareholders weren't.
> 
> Folk lost and lost out massively, including their own staff, nearly all of whom had invested some of their money in NR shares over the decades they were employed there.
> ...



When i was given my shares from N/R by cashing them in it was short by two months payment in paying off my mortgage so was probably one of the lucky people.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 16, 2021)

OK,
I accept/believe the posts of those who were directly involved.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 16, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I would err on the side of caution.
> Old chestnut if it looks too good to be true etc...?
> 
> If you have a bit of money you are prepared to gamble away and wouldn't be devastated by losing it, then maybe.
> ...


No way I wiil invest in them ! Or similar.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 16, 2021)

Useful replies from all.
Beng retired my pensions are "secure" and reasonable.
I do have funds available and 3 years ago invested in "investment trusts".
I got very cold feet in January (Dare i say because of Brexit)
I lost nothing and made some gains but not worth the risk !
So I cashed in all and initially invested in NSI income bonds and premium bonds
NSI slashed their interest to zero so I moved the maximum protected amount into Coventry BS (protected)
Premium bond returns have been OK Coventry is OK NSI income bonds rubbish as of today !
BUT I perceive the capital to be safe.
However ahead (Not yet) prepared to consider other options for maybe 25% of my capital..BUT a big maybe !


----------



## caledonia (Jan 16, 2021)

Property is the best investment. By a property on an interest only mortgage and rent it out. No better return on your money. You do need the right mortgage, the right property and the right tenants.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 16, 2021)

caledonia said:


> Property is the best investment. By a property on an interest only mortgage and rent it out. No better return on your money. *You do need the right mortgage, the right property and the right tenants*.



And therein lies the rub 

Depends what point you're at in your life and how much risk you want to take.

My sister is just in the throes of getting rid of the last of her rental property portfolio.

A much better return on your money would be outright purchase rather than mortgage, interest only or not, but not many people are in a position to do that.

All of her properties were cash purchases, no mortgages involved.
Paid for after years of hard work doing up (mortgaged) properties and gradually moving up the property ladder.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 16, 2021)

Had about 130% gain on a bitcoin investment I made about 18 months ago.  

Sounds very good, only trouble is I only invested a fiver. Still, will get a pint allowed in pub, not to be sniffed at.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 16, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Had about 130% gain on a bitcoin investment I made about 18 months ago.
> 
> Sounds very good, only trouble is I only invested a fiver. Still, will get a pint allowed in pub, not to be sniffed at.



I remember Phil giving me the lowdown on Bitcoin a couple years back at a meet.

Most of it went over my head.
Plus my memory isn't so hot - especially if I haven't understood half of what's been said! 

Wish I'd taken more notice and looked into it when I got back home.
Might have made a little money to put towards a better van ... 

Ah, well. That's how the cookie crumbles.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 16, 2021)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I remember Phil giving me the lowdown on Bitcoin a couple years back at a meet.
> 
> Most of it went over my head.
> Plus my memory isn't so hot - especially if I haven't understood half of what's been said!
> ...


 I don't understand it at all, but thought I'd have a little punt.

Might be time to bung another £5 in.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 16, 2021)

Bite coin was ok at the start but not doing too good now.


----------



## mark61 (Jan 16, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Bite coin was ok at the start but not doing too good now.


Not so Trev, it's rocketed since around October.

It'll plummet as soon as a put another fiver on


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 16, 2021)

This link seems to make complete sense,









						Cauta Capital
					

Cauta Capital offers unregulated corporate bonds paying 7% per annum on investments of £20k – £35k, 8% per annum on £35,000 – £75,000, or 9% per annum on £75,000 and above. Continue rea…




					bondreview.co.uk
				




If you google cauta capital you can look at trust pilot. 9 five star reviews, which in itself seems suspicious, but no reviews since 2017 or 18.

I didn’t even bother looking at their website, since there will be little impartiality (cynic? Moi ! Never) fortunately I don’t have the money to worry about about investments, so I sleep well.

Davy


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 16, 2021)

If 100 of you lot invest 10 grand with me right now I will pay the first person 100% mark up on investment within 24 hrs, the rest of you can email me somewhere in the Bahamas.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 16, 2021)

No Go Trev, i will just contact some suitable (Irish) "Bailiffs or Travellers" who will find you and ..........


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 16, 2021)

What is a safe investment? Buy to let flat owners may not think it safe investment if it isn't possible to get a mortgage on it any more. Councils seemed to think retail property was a sound investment pre the drop in footfall. Premium Bonds were proclaimed a best buy until the government reduced the prizes. Who knows what will drop through the floor next?
Leave it under the mattress, forget it's there and when you find it you'll have a windfall.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 16, 2021)

Can't afford a mattress !


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 16, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Can't afford a mattress !


Nowt to put in it either then.


----------



## TeamRienza (Jan 16, 2021)

A house fire can reduce the value of your mattress. Remember. Investments can go down as well as up!  

Davy


----------



## REC (Jan 16, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> What is a safe investment? Buy to let flat owners may not think it safe investment if it isn't possible to get a mortgage on it any more. Councils seemed to think retail property was a sound investment pre the drop in footfall. Premium Bonds were proclaimed a best buy until the government reduced the prizes. Who knows what will drop through the floor next?
> Leave it under the mattress, forget it's there and when you find it you'll have a windfall.


Gold? We had some for some while, initially went up then dropped below initial investment. Sold when prices went up again and made a decent percentage. Nowadays just keeping pace with cost of living is a bonus, most money loses value under the mattress. Only trouble is, we had to keep track of its hiding place during several moves!


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 16, 2021)

Buy 5 same type cars from a garage as trade, then fix 4 using parts from one, 2 sold at £500 each and two at £300 £400, do this once a week, no taxman was hurt or maimed during this process.


----------



## yorkieowl (Jan 16, 2021)

If any of you feel robbed, think how this poor bugger feels!!! https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2021/01/15...ffort-to-recover-lost-bitcoin-hard-drive.html


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 16, 2021)

REC said:


> Gold? We had some for some while, initially went up then dropped below initial investment. Sold when prices went up again and made a decent percentage. Nowadays just keeping pace with cost of living is a bonus, most money loses value under the mattress. Only trouble is, we had to keep track of its hiding place during several moves!


My other half worked for a unit trust company and invested in the recommendations of her fund manager. We made a few quid until he suggested gold. The 80's recession came. Gold dipped and it took ten years to come out alive. Fortunately it was only fun money.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 16, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Buy 5 same type cars from a garage as trade, then fix 4 using parts from one, 2 sold at £500 each and two at £300 £400, do this once a week, no taxman was hurt or maimed during this process.


Do that once a week and you would be running a business and needing to declare (or the taxman will come looking for you, winking back at you as you get done).


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 16, 2021)

By


REC said:


> Gold? We had some for some while, initially went up then dropped below initial investment. Sold when prices went up again and made a decent percentage.


We came back from South Africa with about 20 or maybe a few more Krugerrands hidden away because you cannot bring that amount out, my FIL offered us a quick profit a few years later and stupidly we sold them to him to buy a new car because I needed one for work, I wish now I had kept hold of them because gold has risen a little bit since the mid 80's.
My MIL still has them but Maggy's brother seems to think they will go to him eventually, watch this space


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 16, 2021)

By


REC said:


> Gold? We had some for some while, initially went up then dropped below initial investment. Sold when prices went up again and made a decent percentage.


We came back from South Africa with about 20 or maybe a few more Krugerrands hidden away because you cannot bring that amount out, my FIL offered us a quick profit a few years later and stupidly we sold them to him to buy a new car because I needed one for work, I wish now I had kept hold of them because gold has risen a little bit since the mid 80's, worth about £1.600 each now
My MIL still has them but Maggy's brother seems to think they will go to him eventually, watch this space


----------



## Fazerloz (Jan 16, 2021)

mark61 said:


> Had about 130% gain on a bitcoin investment I made about 18 months ago.
> 
> Sounds very good, only trouble is I only invested a fiver. Still, will get a pint allowed in pub, not to be sniffed at.



 Do Lidl take bitcoins.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 16, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Do that once a week and you would be running a business and needing to declare (or the taxman will come looking for you, winking back at you as you get done).


So im told, but then again many do it, after all there just your own cars that you decided to sell, just like any item in your home.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 16, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> So im told, but then again many do it, after all there just your own cars that you decided to sell, just like any item in your home.


Think the Revenue allow you to flip 4 cars a year and still classified as a hobby.  more than that and it's a business. 
if you applied your logic, you could apply that to absolutely anything you buy and sell as a business and Car Dealers would all use that theory


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 16, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Think the Revenue allow you to flip 4 cars a year and still classified as a hobby.  more than that and it's a business.
> if you applied your logic, you could apply that to absolutely anything you buy and sell as a business and Car Dealers would all use that theory


Not my logic but it does happen quite a lot here, my mates dad an ex ruc man retired used to buy m/bikes all the time and flip them, many were ex cop bikes


----------



## Toffeecat (Jan 16, 2021)

To be financially secure you need to have multiple places of investment. First its an actual asset such as your house. Another may be actual not paper gold. The other is financial a pension. Another may be savings. So if one takes a hit like house price dips, gold goes up. Stock market goes up, gold goes down. See what I mean. I have a pension, a house and some savings. Whichever goes down the other goes up.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 16, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Not my logic but it does happen quite a lot here, my mates dad an ex ruc man retired used to buy m/bikes all the time and flip them, many were ex cop bikes


Yeah, but you live in the Wild West of the UK!


----------



## Skyhigh (Jan 17, 2021)

If someone is offering you 13% return the first question you should ask yourself is why would they be sharing it with you? The only thing that is certain with these investments is you will lose some or all your money. Avoid.

The question you should be asking yourself is am I a gambler or an investor? Bitcoin, high interest bonds etc are gambling and the odds are you will lose. There are only two worthwhile investments; businesses and bricks i.e. equities and property. Those require time and patients. You should be looking to invest over a minimum of five years and ideally much longer. You should also be able to stomach temporary blips e.g. COVID-19, along the way where the value of your investment might drop by as much as 50%. How you behave during those drops will have a huge bearing on your returns. The minimum is to do nothing the other, if you have any spare capital, is to buy more equities.

Invest in a low cost global equity tracker fund e.g. Vanguard, over the long term and the odds are massively in your favour to make a healthy return. Try reading J. L. Collins - The simple path to wealth. It might change your life.....


----------



## mjvw (Jan 17, 2021)

yorkieowl said:


> If any of you feel robbed, think how this poor bugger feels!!! https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2021/01/15...ffort-to-recover-lost-bitcoin-hard-drive.html


Well poor so and so, said "mistakenly " would you ever put a hard drive in the normal waste... check it, then secure wipe or pounce on it with a big hammer.


----------



## greg1 (Jan 19, 2021)

Just a word of warning. Buying an investment that you don’t understand is a mugs game. Get advice from an independent financial advisor and only invest in the same funds they have their own money in. 
it doesn’t guarantee you can’t lose money but you also have the regulatory protection. 
interestingly property and equity investments go up and down and if you stay invested for long enough you should do very well


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 21, 2021)

greg1 said:


> Just a word of warning. Buying an investment that you don’t understand is a mugs game. Get advice from an independent financial advisor and only invest in the same funds they have their own money in.
> it doesn’t guarantee you can’t lose money but you also have the regulatory protection.
> interestingly property and equity investments go up and down and if you stay invested for long enough you should do very well


Most investments will appreciate in time, but how much time do you need, or have?


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

Grasshopper had little earthly wealth and lived just fine.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 21, 2021)

mjvw said:


> Well poor so and so, said "mistakenly " would you ever put a hard drive in the normal waste... check it, then secure wipe or pounce on it with a big hammer.


when I chuck a failed drive I *always* do a secure clean with a lump hammer first


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2021)

wildebus said:


> when I chuck a failed drive I *always* do a secure clean with a lump hammer first


or Drill through


----------



## Makzine (Jan 21, 2021)

I seem to be able to recycle computers in the next batch of concrete.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2021)

Makzine said:


> I seem to be able to recycle computers in the next batch of concrete.


So very hard drive(ways) !


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

wildebus said:


> when I chuck a failed drive I *always* do a secure clean with a lump hammer first


Use linux G wipe to clean any drive.


----------



## wildebus (Jan 21, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Use linux G wipe to clean any drive.


and then use a lump hammer 

(Trev,  if you can use G Wipe to clean a drive that no longer works, it truely is a miracle product  )


----------



## wildebus (Jan 21, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> or Drill through


Hammer is far more satisfying


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

wildebus said:


> and then use a lump hammer
> 
> (Trev,  if you can use G Wipe to clean a drive that no longer works, it truely is a miracle product  )


Ok back to hammer.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2021)

Is that a hammer sandwich


----------



## Makzine (Jan 21, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> Is that a hammer sandwich


I don't think your allowed to take that abroad now.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 21, 2021)

ANd maybe not proper English mustard...Lea & Perrins, Brown sauce and we know No sausages
Still not to much Toulouse


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 21, 2021)

jagmanx said:


> ANd maybe not proper English mustard...Lea & Perrins, Brown sauce and we know No sausages
> Still not to much Toulouse



Think the mustard, Lea & Perrins and brown sauce might still be OK?


----------



## wildebus (Jan 21, 2021)

Lea and Perrins?   Don't say that to a Yorkshireman!  (Hendersons Relish up/down/across there)


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jan 21, 2021)

wildebus said:


> Lea and Perrins?   Don't say that to a Yorkshireman!  (Hendersons Relish up/down/across there)



I use both


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

No need to get saucy on here.


----------



## barryd (Jan 21, 2021)

This stuff drives me crackers.  I have kind of had to get stuck in and learn about it this year though as firstly my pension company "Equitable life" which I had from my old job yonks ago got taken over by Utmost and I also had a chunk of money in a FTSE 100 All index ISA with Legal and General that also got transferred to another company this year.   The whole thing drove me nuts trying to understand it all.  I was woken up to it all when I got a statement in March that showed how much my FTSE ISA had lost due to Covid.  I also had to decide what funds to put my three Pensions that got transferred into but I think I played a blinder with that one by luck more than good management.   They got taken over back end of last year and as I couldnt decide WTF to do I just said to put it into safe cash until I was forced to make a decision in July this year.   For reasons I know not part of the transfer from Equitable Life included an uplift amount which for me turned out to be £21k and as the rest of the pot was in safe cash until I decided what to do with it so I guess it survived the Covid March crash and could then be invested in July into funds while the markets were low.

Now I really should be deciding what to do with it and Mrs D's separate money going forward but I still dont have a clue really. Its alright people making recommendations of Financial advisors but I had two visit here that were recommended and I wouldnt trust them as far as I could have thrown them. Ive dealt with that many dodgy "account managers" over the years in business I just have a big issue with trust now.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 21, 2021)

Anyone trying to tell you how to invest are talking cr-p, because they should be squillion up themselves if it were all true, buy sell yourself and in small amounts in cars art antiques etc, learn the game and play small & safe.


----------



## greg1 (Jan 21, 2021)

antiquesam said:


> Most investments will appreciate in time, but how much time do you need, or have?


I cant answer the 2nd question as I dont know know the date on your death certificate but a minimum of 5 yrs is the answer to the first part


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 21, 2021)

greg1 said:


> I cant answer the 2nd question as I dont know know the date on your death certificate but a minimum of 5 yrs is the answer to the first part


I don't think it's been dated yet unless I'm communicating from the grave. Ahh!


----------

